# Plants



## trick095 (Aug 26, 2003)

I need some live plants for my 75 gallon. I was just wondering which ones would be good for my tank. I have no CO2 just a canister filter and the lights run 10 hours a day. I have moderately coarse natural gravel. Amazon sword????? I took the others out and my girlfriend got pissed. I guess Ill put some back in since the tank is at her house temp till I get my own place. Still at home with my dad and brother........good for the pocket book though.


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

Anubias plants are good. They are low light and very hardy. The only draw back is that they grow really slow (you would have to buy larger ones to get immediate results) and they are a little on the pricey side. However, if you have a petco in the area they sell some smallar ones in the little pots for a low price. Good luck!


----------

